

A Conservative’s Road to Same-Sex Marriage Advocacy - lucumo
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/19/us/19olson.html?pagewanted=1&_r=2&em

======
compay
While I'm sure many readers at the NY Times may find the idea of a
conservative advocating for same-sex marriage novel, it fits pretty squarely
into the libertarian view of freedom. "Conservative" in the USA really doesn't
mean what it used to any more.

~~~
mgreenbe
Agreed. The mainstream parties today are so overloaded that I suspect noone
fits their stereotypes completely. The amount of finger-pointing and name-
calling attributable to this sort of misconception is unfathomable, and I
think it's one of the most serious problems in American politics.

